# PPI A404.2 Ripoff??



## Funwithaudio3 (Aug 16, 2012)

I recently purchased a good condition PPI Art A404.2 off of ebay. After some further investigating I think I might have been ripped off. I was told it was legit and untouched(internally).

*Pics from the one I purchased:*



























*Pictures found from other A404.2 threads:*

























So my question is why does the first amp have a 30 amp fuse(spec for an A404.2 is 50 amp) and a different style sticker? Is this just another type of sticker they used when building the amp or has someone indeed opened it up and repaired it? Perhaps a factory repair?


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

What did you pay for it?
Does it work?


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## Funwithaudio3 (Aug 16, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> What did you pay for it?
> Does it work?
> 
> 
> ...


The seller provided several pictures of it powering up(green light illuminated and also guaranteed me that all channels work properly.

I paid $200. A little high but its in decent shape.


----------



## seanarms (Feb 19, 2011)

Looks good. Not sure if you can tell if it is untouched without opening it up. No need to do that unless it needs to be repaired. Install it!


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

I may consider strip the cover off and see what's inside....


----------



## Funwithaudio3 (Aug 16, 2012)

kyheng said:


> I may consider strip the cover off and see what's inside....


Ya I definitely will be opening it up when it gets here. I wanted to inspect the internals anyway and possibly recondition it.


----------



## audiogodz1 (Jan 5, 2010)

You think you got ripped off because the fuse is a different amp.........and a yearly revision on the wty sticker? This is why I quit selling old amps to new users. I'm sorry, it just is. A very nice looking amp appears to have been delivered and you're trying to find things wrong instead of enjoying it. Either hook it up and rock it, or sell it to someone that will.


----------



## Funwithaudio3 (Aug 16, 2012)

audiogodz1 said:


> You think you got ripped off because the fuse is a different amp.........and a yearly revision on the wty sticker? This is why I quit selling old amps to new users. I'm sorry, it just is.


If I was one of the people that took things like this out of proportion my subject title would have said something like "OMG I GOT RIPPED OFF". I am not this type of person. I do understand things can happen like you mentioned above. That's why I have posted on this knowledgable forum to hopefully confirm my thoughts. Just because my post count is low it doesn't mean in a moron. Thank you for your input.

Edit: I will definitely be installing the amp soon and playing it to its potential.


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

I doubt it will be a ripoff.... 
Anyway, no matter what, you still need to open it up, to confirm an original amp and replace components inside...


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

If you are that concerned, why not do your homework before buying it? It looks great to me...i have used at least a dozen PPI art amps over the years.


----------



## Funwithaudio3 (Aug 16, 2012)

miniSQ said:


> If you are that concerned, why not do your homework before buying it? It looks great to me...i have used at least a dozen PPI art amps over the years.


I dont want this thread to go the wrong way. I was just curious if there was a certain time they used this style warranty sticker and if the 30 amp fuse was installed on some of the early A404.2's. The words ripped off were not a good choice. I appologize for that. Either way its going to be opened up and documented in another thread on what I find. I am truely excited to see what this amp has to offer! 

So judging form what everyone has said so far the amp seems fine and these small differences are not to be of much worry. Correct?


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Like someone has mentioned, I would open it anyway... it could need caps replaced or better yet, they may have already been replaced.... I wanna know what the insides look like on my old school amps, not being opened doesn't mean it works...good luck


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

Funwithaudio3 said:


> I dont want this thread to go the wrong way. I was just curious if there was a certain time they used this style warranty sticker and if the 30 amp fuse was installed on some of the early A404.2's. The words ripped off were not a good choice. I appologize for that. Either way its going to be opened up and documented in another thread on what I find. I am truely excited to see what this amp has to offer!
> 
> So judging form what everyone has said so far the amp seems fine and these small differences are not to be of much worry. Correct?


yup..worst case is he popped the fuse and could not find a replacement. If you can find an original fuse. i think the 404 came with a 30 amp fuse...so its possible that the first 404.2's also came with 30 amp. Or like i said he popped the fuse and the 30 was all he had. Its likely you would never pop either under normal use, so i would not be too concerned.


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

miniSQ said:


> yup..worst case is he popped the fuse and could not find a replacement. If you can find an original fuse. i think the 404 came with a 30 amp fuse...so its possible that the first 404.2's also came with 30 amp. Or like i said he popped the fuse and the 30 was all he had. Its likely you would never pop either under normal use, so i would not be too concerned.


Ok.
Let's clear up some info in this thread.

1-Correct about that not being the original fuse. That is a 30 amp and the 404.2 amps came with 50 amp fuses so it looks like something caused it to pop previously and likely that fuse was thrown in there to sell (red flag).

2-The warranty sticker on the backing plate is not the one used in 1996 so someone's likely been in it (yellow flag).

3-You have the original plugs and the artwork looks really good with only a few nicks in the heatsink (green flag).

That just leaves the big question on if it works.
Definitely pop it open and post some gut pics.
If everything turns out good, then $200.00 is about right.

Also for the record, just because the original warranty sticker might still be on an amp, it doesn't mean that it hasn't been opened. There are ways to remove the sticker and keep it pristine for reuse.


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Now the PPI master has spoken.....


----------



## Funwithaudio3 (Aug 16, 2012)

PPI-ART COLLECTOR said:


> Ok.
> Let's clear up some info in this thread.
> 
> 1-Correct about that not being the original fuse. That is a 30 amp and the 404.2 amps came with 50 amp fuses so it looks like something caused it to pop previously and likely that fuse was thrown in there to sell (red flag).
> ...


I was really hoping you would come back and reply. Thank you for the info. I will be sure to post some pictures of everything that's going on inside of the amp. Should make for some fun anyways. You never know...I might find a nice surprise. 

The auction description listed this amp as "GUARANTEED TO WORK!!!" so if there is any major problems that dont want to deal with I have some options. 

Thanks for the responces everyone
-Rick


----------



## Darth SQ (Sep 17, 2010)

kyheng said:


> Now the PPI master has spoken.....


LOL. 

Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

Funwithaudio3 said:


> I was really hoping you would come back and reply. Thank you for the info. I will be sure to post some pictures of everything that's going on inside of the amp. Should make for some fun anyways. You never know...I might find a nice surprise.
> 
> The auction description listed this amp as "GUARANTEED TO WORK!!!" so if there is any major problems that dont want to deal with I have some options.
> 
> ...



When you receive it - first put power and test sound out of all four channels. Don't open it until you test it. When it powers and plays for at least a few songs, then you can realize you got a good deal. After that first step, you can tear it apart and snap photos or whatever. Since it's guaranteed to work you should find same results and enjoy the power of PPI !


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

PPI Master said:


> When you receive it - first put power and test sound out of all four channels. Don't open it until you test it. When it powers and plays for at least a few songs, then you can realize you got a good deal. After that first step, you can tear it apart and snap photos or whatever. Since it's guaranteed to work you should find same results and enjoy the power of PPI !


I agree, i would test it out and if it works , you can open it up and see what insides are like or just use the damn thing, I worked for a PPI dealer back in 90's I have seen new model revisions with different size fusing, 30 or 50 it doesn't matter just TEST IT.

It looks Clean.


----------



## Funwithaudio3 (Aug 16, 2012)

PPI Master said:


> When you receive it - first put power and test sound out of all four channels. Don't open it until you test it. When it powers and plays for at least a few songs, then you can realize you got a good deal. After that first step, you can tear it apart and snap photos or whatever. Since it's guaranteed to work you should find same results and enjoy the power of PPI !





DAT said:


> I agree, i would test it out and if it works , you can open it up and see what insides are like or just use the damn thing, I worked for a PPI dealer back in 90's I have seen new model revisions with different size fusing, 30 or 50 it doesn't matter just TEST IT.
> 
> It looks Clean.


Thanks for the positive words gentleman! The amp should arrive tomorrow so I am pretty excited to see what happens. Either way the amp will be installed in the vehicle to play music to satisfy my ears. This is a hobby I will never grow tired of.


----------



## PPI Master (Feb 22, 2011)

DAT said:


> I agree, i would test it out and if it works , you can open it up and see what insides are like or just use the damn thing, I worked for a PPI dealer back in 90's I have seen new model revisions with different size fusing, 30 or 50 it doesn't matter just TEST IT.
> 
> It looks Clean.


Hey DAT,,,, You mentioned different fuses installed rather than rated. Were you selling the first series of PPI - thos M and AM units? Recall those stupid fuse ratings? My 2150M called for 30 amp fuse !!! ha.... I wired two 30 amp fuses in parrallel and proceeded to Kick-out-da-jams !!!:laugh: Thereafter I just clipped the wire just before the fuse and ran direct to larger amp fuse distribution block at the battery. crazy how they spec'd those chitty little glass fuses. I guess the Junior engineer did that and some senior engineer came about later to invoke the " revision ".


----------



## Funwithaudio3 (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok *GOOD* news! Amp arrived today. Installed it in my Integra and wow what clear, beautiful sound!! Had it running for 30 minutes straight without one interruption or hiccup. I am now a very proud owner of an old school PPI Art A404.2.

Now in regards to the repairs done to the amp. Upon further inspection the amp has indeed been serviced/repaired. It became obvious that 2 channel posts have been replaced and a plug post had been replaced. I did not open the amp yet just because it sounds so nice and showing no indication of failing. Its driving all 4 channels with no problems!

Pics of install:
















Sub will arrive tomorrow. Image Dynamics IDQ 10" v3 in a sealed .7ft^3 enclosure.


----------



## Prime mova (Aug 17, 2011)

^^ neat install, congrats


----------



## Funwithaudio3 (Aug 16, 2012)

UPDATE: I know its been while but I finally got around to taking the amp back out to get some gut picks! The amp has obviously been serviced but most of the work looks above average. Soldering wasnt too messy and the interals are quite clean. Now to the pictures..


















































































Overall everything looks to be in good condition. No leaking capacitors or damaged output transistors. I know the RCA stand is not original but the sound quality is not effected and has offered good SQ so far.

Finished install picture:









Let me know what you think!


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

audiogodz1 said:


> You think you got ripped off because the fuse is a different amp.........and a yearly revision on the wty sticker? This is why I quit selling old amps to new users. I'm sorry, it just is. A very nice looking amp appears to have been delivered and you're trying to find things wrong instead of enjoying it. Either hook it up and rock it, or sell it to someone that will.


Lol. You payed the going rate for the A404.2 in that condition. I would leave it be and enjoy it.


----------



## Sine Swept (Sep 3, 2010)

I would guess there have been a lot of modded RCA inputs on these amps - as a new RCA will not fit tightly on the barrel

If only they had been assembled PG style with nuts on the RCA's

But I am not complaining


----------



## nitrofish72 (Jul 21, 2009)

Sine Swept said:


> I would guess there have been a lot of modded RCA inputs on these amps - as a new RCA will not fit tightly on the barrel
> 
> If only they had been assembled PG style with nuts on the RCA's
> 
> But I am not complaining


Yes they do get loose after time. Pg and Soundstream were smart when designing them as stated.


----------

